# Parity Solve



## hait2 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not asking how to solve this parity
With that said, read on
~~
So i just finished doing a solve which i thought was going amazingly great and i thought i might finally break the coveted 210seconds mark, however there was this parity which forced me to dnf (it was taking too long and i rushed through it)

in macky's notation, the parity was a (1 6)corner, (4 12) edge.

I know how to solve this parity (in my haste during the solve i messed up it but that's not the point). However, when playing around with this combination after, i found a much much easier solution than i had previously attempted. my new solution for this is L' B2 z' T-perm, z B2 L

Now, I orient edges with respect to the UDFB faces and corners with respect to the UD faces (as standard as it gets), and so it's pretty obvious that doing L' screws up my corner orientation, as well as doing a PLL on an L/R face. However, it's pretty obvious that they screw the orientation up in a pre-determined manner, which is why I want to take advantage of this in future solves. For me it's clear how the edges stayed oriented. The corners is what I'm looking for. 

the L' B2 screwed up corner 1 such that it needs to be rotated CW. The T-perm swap screwed up corner 6 such that it needs to be rotated CW and corner 1 was fixed. and undoing the setup moves obviously forced corner 6 to be rotated correctly in the end so all is well.

So, do you think it's practical learning which setup moves screw up orientation in which way and which PLLs screw it up in which way to cancel each other out? could be helpful i think, and there's barely anything to learn at all

worth it?

edit: also a random question while I remember -- does this forum have an archive view like the last one had? Call me a minimalist, but I much preferred that


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you're talking about. I have even tried it where I do a setup and alg knowing that it will mess up certain pieces, and then after I go back and re-fix those pieces.

As far as the archive, what do you mean? I am unsure about the archive on the other forum. Can you link me or describe how you got to it?


----------



## hait2 (Jul 18, 2007)

i was referring to 
http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/ar/

no fluff no mess. i love it 
anyway, i'll experiment a little bit with this theory, maybe do a small write-up if i deem it useful to others =p


----------



## hait2 (Jul 22, 2007)

just thought i'd mention i found the archive at this forum as well via the link located on the bottom right of the page (not exactly visible at first ;P)

it's http://www.speedsolving.com/archive/index.php, although it seems to be sorted backwards.

as for the actual thread, i'm now free to use any pll's on any side and i know which pieces it screws up and how, so i can re-apply orientation alg's after. i haven't yet figured out how to do specific setup moves to avoid re-doing orientation, and it might take a little too much thinking, but i'll see

cheers~


----------



## pjk (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry about the late reply. I see what archive you are referring to now. What do you mean the new one is kind of backwards?

As far as the actual thread, yeah, that is always good to know. Although I think most setups are probably easier to do than doing a PLL and refixing orientation afterwards, although I may be wrong. The move count is definitely shorter.


----------



## hait2 (Jul 22, 2007)

pjk said:


> Sorry about the late reply. I see what archive you are referring to now. What do you mean the new one is kind of backwards?
> As far as the actual thread, yeah, that is always good to know. Although I think most setups are probably easier to do than doing a PLL and refixing orientation afterwards, although I may be wrong. The move count is definitely shorter.



I meant that's is sorted by date in ascending order, so the oldest first. so i'd have to scroll all the way down for the latest. not really a big deal 

and yeah, i don't really feel like re-doing orientation algs but if i have something obvious like 36corner 47edge, doing a z' Yperm z and then fixing orientation of the 2 edges would probably be faster than thinking of a solution. or maybe that's just me


----------



## pjk (Jul 22, 2007)

Okay, I will look into fixing that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------

